# Rift Patch 1.6: Eure Fragen an die Entwickler zum neuesten Update



## xashija (13. November 2011)

Rift Patch 1.6 wird laut offiziellen Aussagen von Trion noch in diesem Monat auf die Live-Server aufgespielt. Das bisher größte Content-Update beinhaltet unter anderem die Glutinsel – ein komplett neues Gebiet für Charaktere der Stufe 50, welches neben dynamischem Content auch die neue 5-Spieler-Instanz Hermesstab-Anhöhe mit insgesamt 11 Bossen, sowie einen neuen Raid namens "Aufstieg des Phoenix" beinhaltet. Auch ein neuer Kriegsfront-Modus im schwarzen Garten wird eingeführt.

In Kürze haben wir die Chance den Entwicklern von Rift zu Patch 1.6 Fragen zu stellen. Euch brennen ebenfalls einige Fragen zu Rift-Patch 1.6 unter den Fingernägeln? Dann besucht unseren Foren-Beitrag zu Rift Patch 1.6 – dort könnt Ihr Eure Fragen zum Thema stellen, die wir im Zuge unseres Interviews nach Möglichkeit an die Entwickler weiterleiten können. Wir freuen uns auf Eure Fragen!


----------



## Micro_Cuts (13. November 2011)

Hi, ich hab Fragen:

- Auf der Glutinsel soll es ja neue dynamische Events bzw neue Mechaniken zum Verteidigen gegen die Invasionen geben. Hat Trion vor diese Neuerungen auch auf die alte Welt zu übertragen?

- Sieht Trion optimistisch in die Zukunft? Vorallem da ja in naher Zukunft neue große MMO Konkurrenz auf dem Markt kommt. Und was können wir mit 1.7 erwarten?

- Gibt es einen Unterschied zu den Quets auf der Glutinsel und denen in der alten Welt? - oder Standartkost ala Kill/Sammel/Benutze

- Im Dezember kommt das Feen-Julfest, was erwarten uns danach für Globale Ereignisse? Bald haben wir ja alle Ebenen durch.

- Auf welchem Niveau liegt der neue Raid "Aufstieg des Phoenix"?


----------



## Baldrujat (13. November 2011)

wunderschönen guten abend an alle

fragen genau zu 1.6 hätt ich nur eine ansonsten hätte ich aber wenn es erlaubt wäre fragen allgemein über rift zu stellen wären es diese :-)
zu 1.6 wird dieser raid noch anspruchsvoller oder hält er sich in grenzen ? gab ja sozusagen einsteiger raids und dann den berüchtigten Hammerhall raid der schon viel höhere ansprüche hat.

allgemein für die zukunft von rift :

-natürrlich reichen 6 char slots vollkommen aus aber es gibt sehr viele twinker oder spieler die gerne mal dieselbe klasse nocheinmal spielen nur eben eine andere rassenkombi just for fun und so weiter  
 also meine frage wäre : planen sie mehr char slots einzubauen ? oder diese kaufen zu können ?
-wird eigentlich ein richtiges addon fürs nächste Jahr geplant das dann in den märkten erscheint ? 
-planen die entwickler auch neue klassen oder rassen einzuführen oder bleibt das momentan alles so wie es ist?
und vorallem mehr was im style bereich
-arbeiten die entwickler an so etwas wie einem Friseur oder Barbier ? es ist schade das der char auf ewig mit dem selben tattoo dem selben bart und der selben Frisur/farbe rumrennen muss 

das wärs ich hoffe diese fragen dürfen gestellt werden :-)


----------



## Lo-G (14. November 2011)

*Rift-Client für den Mac?*



Windows und somit auch Rift lassen sich eigentlich wirklich problemlos über Bootcamp auf einem Mac installieren. Ich habe über diesem Weg bereits die Beta angespielt und muss gestehen, dass ich bis jetzt immer noch extrem begeistert von Rift bin. 

Allerdings bringt Bootcamp auch einige Nachteile mit sich.

Zum einen kann man neben Rift keine weiteren Programme oder Anwendungen nutzen (Warteschlangen bieten ja sehr oft die Möglichkeit für andere Dinge, die man nebenher erledigen kann *lach*), da diese nur unter OS laufen und speziell für Windows noch einmal käuflich erworben werden müssten, was entweder eine Einschränkung oder aber einen finanziellen Mehraufwand bedeutet. 

Zum anderen ist man als Mac-User natürlich sein OS X gewohnt (ich selber nutze seit ca 16 Jahren Macs) und möchte nur ungern auf Windows zurückgreifen müssen. Schließlich kauft man sich auch einen Mac, um eben   NICHT   Windows installieren und nutzen zu müssen. 

Und natürlich ist das ständige Booten mit der Zeit wirklich extrem nervig. 

Viele Spiele-Entwickler sehen hier leider aber noch nicht das Problem und das Verlangen und ersparen sich von daher meist den „Mehraufwand“ und verzichten lieber auf das Anbieten eines speziellen Mac-Clients. 

Hier (und leider muss ich dies so zugeben) geht Schneesturm mit WoW (und Diablo) den richtigen Weg. 

Ich selber habe sehr lange Zeit WoW gespielt; und vor allem auch aus dem Grund, dass ich nicht extra ein zweites Betriebssystem (was mir persönlich nicht gefällt) extra zusätzlich installieren und nutzen musste, sondern alles bequem unter Mac OS ausführen konnte.

Zeitweise hatte ich auch Aion (via Bootcamp und Windows) installiert und gespielt und war eigentlich auch sehr begeistert von diesem MMO. Dennoch haben mich die oben genannten Punkte dazu bewogen, doch wieder zu WoW zu wechseln, obwohl mir Aion trotzdem wesentlich mehr zugesagt hatte, als WoW. 

Nun sehe ich, was Rift betrifft, für mich ebenfalls wieder diese „Gefahr“, was sehr schade wäre, da mir Rift wie bereits erwähnt, ausgesprochen gut gefällt. 

Nachdem Trion mit Rift WoW den „Kampf angesagt“ hatte wäre es also nur richtig und konsequent, hier nachzuziehen und einen speziellen Mac-Client nachzureichen!

Mich würde nun sehr interessieren, ob sich Trion dieses Wunsches nach einem speziellen Mac-Client bewusst ist, und wie die Pläne diesbezüglich für die Zukunft aussehen. 

Über eine Aussage Trions zu diesem Thema wäre sehr dankbar. 



Liebe Grüße 



Lo-G


----------



## Tirima (14. November 2011)

Hallo,

es gibt Gerüchte, dass die Garderobe noch einmal überarbeitet wird. Ist an diesen etwas wahres dran? Oder besser als Frage formuliert:

-) Wird die Garderobenfunktion insofern überarbeitet, sodass Ausblendfunktionen für den Helm, die Schultern und die Handschuhe verfügbar sein werden?
-) Wird die Garderobenfunktion insofern überarbeitet, sodass dann Optikslots für Waffen verfügbar sind?

Schattige Grüße,
Tirima F.

Edit: Eine habe ich nun doch noch.
Die Entwickler gaben einmal bekannt, dass schon erstelte Charaktere im Nachhinein irgendwann optisch noch einmal geändert werden können (wie z.B. mit einem Barbier).

-) Inwieweit können wir mit einem Feature rechen mit welchem wir das optische Erscheinungsbild eines Charakers (nicht dessen Kleidung) verändern können?


----------



## EvilDivel (14. November 2011)

Ich hätte auch noch drei Fragen wobei diese sich nicht direkt auf Patch 1.6 beziehen.

- Sind in Zukunft neue PvP Inhalte geplant? (Z.B. Burgeroberungen wie in Warhammer Online)
- Ist ein One Bag in Arbeit der eventuell über die Interface Einstellungen aktiviert und deaktiviert werden kann. (Alle Taschen in einem Fenster)
- Wann wird die AddOn API um Inventar Funktionen erweitert? (Um z.B. ein One Bag Addon zu erstellen ^^)


----------



## Shinar (14. November 2011)

*PvP*
- Wird das Open-PvP durch neue Modi (z.B. RvR) ausgebaut oder die derzeitigen PvP-Rifts verbesssert?
- Was haltet ihr von einer Kriegsfront wie das Alterac in WoW? Arbeitet ihr an etwas ähnlichem?
- Sind neue PvP-Varianten für Rift geplant (z.B Arena oder Guilde-gegen-Gilde-Kämpfe)?

*Content*
- Wie regelmässig können wir mit grösseren Contentupdates wie die Glutinsel rechnen?
- Wird es in Zukunft abwechslungsreichere Events geben? 
- Können wir im nächsten Jahr mit einem Addon für Rift rechnen?
- Habt ihr vor, das Twinken interessanter zu gestalten oder den bisherigen Content für Low-Level-Spieler zu erweitern?

*Spielerzahlen
*- Wie geht ihr gegen den Spielerschwund vor? Wie wollt ihr alte Spieler zurückholen?

*Balancing
*- Was ist eurer Meinung nach wichtiger: Skill oder Equipment?


----------



## auge von nox (14. November 2011)

*Der Magier in Rift*



Vor allem im amerikanischen, aber auch im deutschen Forum gab es bereits mehr als genug Beiträge zu diesem Thema. 

Eigentlich sollte sich der Magier wie eine Glas-Kanone spielen, doch in Rift verhält sich dieser ehr wie eine zerbrechliche Porzellan-Figur ohne Rummms dahinter. 

So steht er im Schaden weit hinter Krieger und Schurken, was zur Folge hat, dass viele Gilden Magier nur als Chloro oder Archont zu Raids mitnehmen. Ich persönlich habe mir einen Magier jedoch NICHT erstellt um später als Heiler oder Supporter herhalten zu müssen. Ich ziehe es vor einen Magier zu spielen, um einen Rööömmmms-Magier zu spielen - einen erstklassigen DD mit viel CC. Es ist zwar schön, die Möglichkeit zu haben, in "andere Rollen" schlüpfen zu können; nicht jedoch, dies zu müssen! Und so habe ich wirklich viele Gilden kennen gelernt, die einen Magier als DD nicht zu den Raids mitnehmen. 

Im PvP schneidet der Magier mindestens genauso schlecht ab, wie im PvE. 
Wir haben bereits festgestellt, dass ein Magier verhältnismässig wenig Schaden macht und wissen gleichzeitig, dass ein Magier extrem wenig (dank Stoffrüstung) aushält. 
Dem zu Folge sollte er dann mehrere Def-Skills und nützliches CC-Möglichkeiten besitzen. Dem ist aber leider auch nicht so. 
An dieser Stelle dürfte vermutlich der Ein oder Andere auf den Beherrscher-Baum mit seinen vielen CC-Möglichkeiten verweisen. 
Aber Vorsicht! 
Dank der Immunität ist es fast immer so, dass Gegner gegen Verwandlung, Stille-Effekte, Fear, Push-Back, usw immun sind. Diese sind im PvP als oft wirklich sehr nutzlos und man schafft es nicht, seinen Gegner auf Abstand zu halten! Des Weiteren haben alle anderen Klassen so viele verschiedene Outs, dass diese CCs spielerisch ignorieren bzw. brechen können. 
Auch Schilde, wie die Statikbarriere des SCs sind auf Grund des Immunität im PvP nutzlos. 
Sinvolle Def-Möglichkeiten bietet hier nur der Pyro mit Flackern für 11 Punkte, und der Hexenmeister mit Schattenleben (21P) und Neddras Essenz (31P). Jedoch ist der CD der Hexer-Skills extrem hoch. 

Aber wie sieht es mit den anderen Klassen aus?
Schurken und Krieger im Nahmkampf schaffen es den Full-R8-Mage, meist aus einem Charge oder Stun heraus, mit 2-3 Schlägen, zu killen. Oder sie umkreisen einen und rennen durch einen hindurch, so dass die Casts einfach abbrechen. 
Im Fernkampf schafft es der Schurke mittels einer Taste und AOE- oder Single-Target-Spam, seine Gegner mit wenigen Casts zu killen. 

Trotzdem die anderen Klassen im Vergleich zum Magier wesentlich stärker im Schaden sind und auch noch eine wesentlich bessere Rüstung tragen, besitzen diese auch noch die besten CC-Möglichkeiten und Outs. Dies durfte ich auch mit meinem Schurken (Scharfschütze/Assa/Risspirscher) feststellen. Der Schaden kommt hierbei ganz alleine dank Makro-Funktion. Im wilden hin und herspringen werden die Gegner problemlos zerlegt. Und Outs besitzt der Schurke wirklich mehr als genug. So ist es möglich, dem Gegner während Tarnung aktiv ist zu stunnen, oder im Kampf zu blenden. Schattenverschieben, Eiltempo und Verdünnisieren helfen dabei, dem Gegner in Notsituationen zu entfliehen. Nichts wie weg entfernt wenn nötig alle CCs und anhaltendes Gebräu mit einem extrem kurzen CD ist einfach nur Gold wert. 

Der Magier kann hier nicht einmal im Ansatz mithalten und ist Gener wirklich meist gnadenlos ausgeliefert.


Wie bereits erwähnt gibt es vor allem im US-Forum etliche Beiträge zu diesem Thema; und immer mehr Magier, kehren Rift, aus den oben genannten Gründen, den Rücken. 


Von daher würde mich interessieren, ob sich Trion dieser Tatsache und der Aufschreie der Magier-Spieler bewusst ist, und ob und wie der Magier in Zukunft weiterhin überarbeitet wird. 

Vielleicht wesentlich mehr Rüstung und Ausdauer damit Magier nicht gleich innerhalb weniger Sekunden im Stun oder nach einem Charge sterben? 
Oder aber besseres CC in allen Bäumen gleichmäßig verteilt, welches nicht sofort versagt, da Gegner immer immun zu sein scheinen? 
Vielleicht aber auch diese CC-Immunität wieder komplett abschaffen, denn alle anderen Klassen profiteren davon! Der Magier jedoch nicht, da er den ersten CC meist nie überlebt und spätestens mit dem 2ten CC dahingerafft wird. 
Vielleicht aber auch mehr und  vor allem bessere und wirksamere Schilde und vor allem Self-Heal in mehreren Seelen verteilt, so dass man nicht mehr gezwungen wird, für PvP auf die Chloro-Seele auszuweichen, wie es wohl sehr viele Spieler zu tun pfelgen? 



Weiterhin finde ich den Zwang zur Wahl der Archonten-Seele als Null-Seele vor allem im PvE extrem negativ und störend.
Denn meist wird diese auf Grund von Plünderstein vorrausgesetzt, um etwas mehr Schaden fahren zu können. 
5 x 2 Sekunden; also 10 Sekunden bevor man überhaupt mit seiner eigentlichen Rotation beginnen kann. Keine andere Klasse setzt so einen Unsinn vorraus! Hier sollte dringend nachgebessert werden! 
Mein Vorschlag wäre also Plünderstein und Sengende Vitalität im Baum nach hinten zu verschieben, oder aber diese so abzuändern, dass beide Talente als Buff einmalig und instant auf einen Selbst gezaubert werden. 



Wie wird also der Rift-Magier der Zukunft aussehen? Dürfen wir noch auf Besserung hoffen?



Mit freundlichen Grüßen


Das Auge von Nox


----------



## Locopoco (15. November 2011)

Hallo,

ich persönlich freue mich schon sehr auf den Patch und die damit ankündigten Features.
Zu meinen Fragen:
- Wird es zukünftig noch weiter Instanzen mit dem schwierigkeitsgrad "Meister" geben? Die momentan einzige war die ersten male ein schöne herausforderung.
- Wird es in Zukunft möglich sein die bestehenden 20er Raids auch als 10er Raids herauszubringen? Oder besser, alle Raids sollten als 10er oder 20er Variante spielbar sein.
- Wird es, hoffentlich bald, noch mehr Möglichkeiten für die Garderobe geben (mehr als vier Garderobenslots, Aus- und Einblendmöglichkeiten individuell für jeden Slot, Waffenplatze)
- Wann kommt der Barbier?
- Wird es einen Ingamekalender geben? Würde Termine, z.B. für Raids, in der Gilde deutlich erleichtern.

Vielen Dank und beste Grüße

Loco


----------



## Ost (15. November 2011)

Hallo,
auch von mir n paar Fragen.

-Wird es in Zukunft ein Schlachtzugsmobilisierungsbanner geben, ähnlich dem für die Gilde.

-Werdet Ihr die Anforderungen im dungeonfinder wieder etwas erhöhen, momentan bekommt man Leute für T2 instanzen zugewiesen mit denen man echt nichts anfangen kann.

-Werden beim Krieger die Krafkosten gesenkt? Es ist ziemlich frustig, dass man als DD oder auch als Tank ohne Barden bzw. Chloromant kaum spielen kann.

-Wird es neue Items beim Artefaktsammler geben, wofür man seine Glücksmünzen ausgeben kann (mal was sinnvolles wie Kostüme, Mounts)

-Werdet ihr es möglich machen Erfolge so zu Verfolgen wie es momentan bei quests ist?

-Kommt auf der Insel einen neue epische Storyquestlinie, wie bei der Todes- oder Wassersagaquestreihe?

-Könnte ihr euch was für die "Zeichen des Handwerkers" überlegen, nach Erwerb aller kleineren Rezepte kann man mit diesen nichts mehr anfangen. Ich habe momentan 1436 davon über und weiss nicht was ich damit tun soll. Evt. im Verhältnis ka 250 zu 1 mit einem Zeichen des Meisters tauschbar machen.

-Weiterhin finde ich es sehr merkwürdig das auch low levl mobs an einem Voll T3 ausgestatteten Charakter so viel schaden machen. Bei Bossen ist dies ok, aber bei kleinen invasionspatrouillen ist das schon sehr nervig. An einem Npc mach ich ja auch kaum dmg bzw treff ihn kaum wenn er 3-4 Level über einem ist.

-Werdet Ihr die erhaltenen XP die man erhält zwischen lev. 50 PVE und PVP anpassen? Die PVP`ler leveln Ihre Ebeneneinstimmung deutlich schneller als reine PVE Spieler.

-Könntet Ihr den Algorythmus für die auswahl des Daily Raid rifts bitte so einstellen, dass nich an mehreren Tagen hintereinander der Selbe gemacht werden muss.

So das wars erstmal.

bb...


----------



## auge von nox (16. November 2011)

*Allgemeines:*




Wird es für Gegenstände wie z. B. 

Berührung des Schattens, Berührung des Abgrunds, usw, ..., und Verschleierte Rune, Gefrorene Rune, usw, ...,  

ein zusätzliches Charackter-Menü geben? Diese Gegenstände nehmen einfach zu viel Platz im Inventar weg, sind aber zu schade, um nur einfach auf der Bank zu liegen. 



Wird es bald eine Account-Bank geben, so dass man nicht mehr gezwungen ist, jeden einzelnen Gegenstand, vor allem Artefakte, von Main zu Twink oder umgekehrt per Post zu schicken?

Oder könnte man Artefakte nicht gleich Account-übergreifend gestalten, so dass Artefakte, welche man mit seinem Main-Char gesamelt und seiner Sammlung hinzugefügt hat, auch gleichzeitig für die Twinks gelten und umgekehrt.

Diese Account-übergreifende Funktion wäre auch bei den Erfolgen wünschenswert.



Wird es zusätzlich andere Möglichkeiten geben, um den Ruf für " Die Ungesehenen" farmen zu können, als nur im Open-PvP? 
Immer seltener kommen PvP-Riss-Gruppen zu Stande, so dass es schön wäre, hier eine Alternatieve zu haben. 
Vorstellbar wäre auch ein Instanziertes Gebiet, für das man sich, ähnlich wie für BGs, oder den neuen Quests, anmelden kann. 



Wird es möglich sein, Ini-Quests des Schwierigkeitsgrades "Standart" auch erst im "heroischen Modus" abzuschließen?



Wird es noch die einst angekündigte, erweiterte Charackteranpassung geben und wenn ja, wann dürfen wir damit in etwa rechnen?



Mit freundlichen Grüßen



Das Auge von Nox


----------

